# Hot Branding vs Freeze Branding



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Found an article on Freeze Branding that I thought was an interesting sell on the technology. 

FREEZE BRANDING OFFERS PRODUCERS AN ALTERNATIVE

Any thoughts (pros/cons) from folks who have used both techniques?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I experimented a bit with freeze branding and found that it better on horses than cattle (beef breeds) simply because of the thickness of the hide and the irons are substantially more expensive than hot irons. I would think that if a person only had a few head to brand and they were not comfortable with the hot iron branding, it might be a solution but it requires as much skill to get the job done right.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

We always used hot iron branding, but from what I see now I think I would seriously look at freeze branding. They are easier to read (especially on black or dark colored cattle). Hot iron is difficult to make a clear legible brand, especially on some brands with smaller closed letters , like A, B, 8, and soforth. The young rancher who rents my pasture has freeze branded angus cattle and they are very easy to read , even at a distance.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Freeze branding requires more equipment and supplies. For best results, the hair needs to be removed from the area where the brand will be. (clippers, or razor) A container for the freezing solution/medium.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Unless laws have changed a freeze brand is not considered legal identification.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Unless laws have changed a freeze brand is not considered legal identification.


hey tinknal,

Here in AZ, we can do either or. Only stipulation is the brand *cannot be enclosed* and must be 2 or more numbers/letters/characters etc.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

oneokie said:


> Freeze branding requires more equipment and supplies. For best results, the hair needs to be removed from the area where the brand will be. (clippers, or razor) A container for the freezing solution/medium.


after reading much more about the subject of branding and its history, we did find that freeze branding may be more labor intensify and does require more equipment.

A neat article for anyone who wants a little background on _brand callin'_ and some light history of branding:

Cowboy Showcase: Brands


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

ksfarmer said:


> We always used hot iron branding, but from what I see now I think I would seriously look at freeze branding. They are easier to read (especially on black or dark colored cattle). Hot iron is difficult to make a clear legible brand, especially on some brands with smaller closed letters , like A, B, 8, and soforth. The young rancher who rents my pasture has freeze branded angus cattle and they are very easy to read , even at a distance.


ksfarmer,

Looking at the two techniques side by side on similar animals, it looks as if you are correct. It seems that hot branding is difficult to read with animals with longer coats.


----------



## sally joe (Oct 8, 2020)

CrashTestRanch said:


> ksfarmer,
> 
> Looking at the two techniques side by side on similar animals, it looks as if you are correct. It seems that hot branding is difficult to read with animals with longer coats.


what are some pro's for brand heat for beef cattle


----------



## sally joe (Oct 8, 2020)

CrashTestRanch said:


> ksfarmer,
> 
> Looking at the two techniques side by side on similar animals, it looks as if you are correct. It seems that hot branding is difficult to read with animals with longer coats.


what are some pro's for brand heat for beef cattle


----------

